# What If Everyone Froze for 1,000 Years?



## Robert59 (Jan 13, 2021)

Rise and shine! You've been asleep for 1,000 years! And the view outside is not how you remembered it. Trees, wildlife, fresh air, fresh water. Oh, right. Transcript and sources: https://whatifshow.com/what-if-everyo... Subscribe to our second channel called "How to Survive": https://bit.ly/how-to-survive-by-what-if


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

Very interesting Robert, I never really thought about this kind of hypothetical situation.


----------



## old medic (Jan 13, 2021)

Ever watch the series "Life after Humans" ?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 13, 2021)

I’m not so ambitious to preserve my life as I know it to be.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 13, 2021)

And I wouldn’t be ambitious to preserve my body, ever!  Interesting read, but YUCK!!!! Sooo
Not for me!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 13, 2021)

Definitely not for me.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 13, 2021)

Well, since we humans do what we do, just as any other living creature does what they do, I suspect that when we are all thawed again in 1,000 years, we will just do what we do and the world will again become like it is now.  What would make us think it would be any different?  I never understood the surprise when a circus lion trainer occasionally got mauled by the animals s/he was training.  They simply do what they, and why should we expect any different from ourselves?  If that were not so, we wouldn't need to hope/believe things will be better in 1,000 years because things would be that way now.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 13, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> *Well, since we humans do what we do, just as any other living creature does what they do, I suspect that when we are all thawed again in 1,000 years, we will just do what we do and the world will again become like it is now.*  What would make us think it would be any different?  I never understood the surprise when a circus lion trainer occasionally got mauled by the animals s/he was training.  They simply do what they, and why should we expect any different from ourselves?  If that were not so, we wouldn't need to hope/believe things will be better in 1,000 years because things would be that way now.
> 
> Tony


Absolutely.

Stephen Hawking summed it up best for me... "_humankind is greedy, stupid, and the greatest threat to earth_".


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 13, 2021)

Mother nature would love it..WE are the worst danger to the earth... 
  Pull the plug


----------



## Knight (Jan 13, 2021)

A fantasy video that has so many flaws it's impossible to think about 8 billion people being brought back to life after 1000 years. 

500 people to volunteer to die while maintaining the system that will keep others alive.  Yeah right!

The video claims infratructure collapses allowing nature to reset. Collapsed infrastructure means the power & ongoing repair to the equipment needed goes away. 

Then sex & reproduction will have to happen. What's to prevent those multiplying to decide that they want nature to reset & awakening 8 billion people will destroy the world again. Since the chambers are sealed why not just let them all expire? 

Last is what if a virus completely unknown happens & those 500 have no way to figure out a cure & they all die?

The video is a fantasy based on the hope mankind will begin to understand planet earth has only so much in the way resources that can sustain what is happening now.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 13, 2021)

Who would want to live for 1000 years when all your close family and friends is dead. I guest you would make new friends.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Stephen Hawking summed it up best for me... "_humankind is greedy, stupid, and the greatest threat to earth_".


You nailed it - exactly what I intended to impart.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 13, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> You nailed it - exactly what I intended to impart.
> 
> Tony


You imparted it well, Tony, in post #7!


----------



## win231 (Jan 13, 2021)

Twilight Zone episode - (100 years)


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 23, 2021)

I have enough trouble at present programming my truck radio.


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 23, 2021)

Explorer's every day dig up the results of humans and animals
that have been gone for longer than 1000 years. And usually
they do it in areas that 1000 or more years ago the area was
green and thriving, but are now deserts....just sayin.....


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 23, 2021)

old medic said:


> Ever watch the series "Life after Humans" ?


*Yes...very interesting idea of what the world would be like*


----------

